# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Pakistan - The new Iraq?

## Endurer

I get to read about suicide bomb attacks every other day in Pakistan. These terrorists are targetting the Army, police, civilians, lawyers and they don't care if they have to blow a mosque packed with them.

Don't you think it's getting bloody day after day? Looking at the way things are going, I see Pakistan's economy plummeting back to where it used to be when Musharraf spearheaded Nawazs' government and took control.

----------


## Osama_Gill

Yes U R Rite




!!!

----------


## Shaeireurdu

> I get to read about suicice bomb attacks every other day in Pakistan. These terrorists are targetting the Army, police, civilians, lawyers and they don't care if they have to blow a mosque packed with them.
> 
> Don't you think it's getting bloody day after day? Looking at the way things are going, I see Pakistan's economy plummeting back to where it used to be when Musharraf spearheaded Nawazs' government and took control.


Furthermore, we hear that the US Army will soon be joining us!
(Are not they westreners whom you love?)
[Don't mind brother, I was just joking about the (text), but I'm serious about Us Army.]

----------


## glimmering_candle

Noh>...


how can we compare pakistan to Iraq???
i mean look at us??? are v not in the position to take our country back to the peace??
we are...



iraqi becharay humse different hain...aur abhi humara itna bura haal nahi hua hai... :Frown: 
so bad...
i dun to become like an iraqi gul :Frown:

----------


## sikandar107

God Forbid - it shud not happen.  That way we look at the scenario all over the sub-continent, then all the countries are facing with the same problems.  And it is high time that a joint operation is launched to combat terrorism for it is not the issue of one particular nation or particular community.  It is an ssiue of saving innocent human life as well as holding the economy of the different nations away from getting collapsed.

----------


## Shaeireurdu

> God Forbid - it shud not happen.  That way we look at the scenario all over the sub-continent, then all the countries are facing with the sane problems.  And it is high time that a joint operation is lainched to combat terrorism for it is not the issue of one particular nation or particular community.  It is an ssiue of saving innocent human life as well as holding the economy of the different nations away from getting collapsed.


Yes, I totaly agree with you!

----------


## mytonse

Pakistan is going through very rough times,but i dnt think Pakistan at any point in time is going to become Iraq.Pakistan is much much stronger in all its fields..I personally think and hope the situation will be under control and peace will reinstated shortly yo the welcome of all of us..

Allah Kareem..

----------


## sikandar107

> Yes, I totaly agree with you!


Thanks brother.   :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Ameen to that Sikander.

----------


## Endurer

The condition today is far worse than what it used to be when I posted this topic. Earlier today a suicide bomber blew away PAF's bus full of Pilots and such. There were 8 odd or so casualities. Pure speculation: I think ISI is divided into two sections; one with and the other against this current establishment of Musharraf OR external forces (RAW) are behind these suicide attacks. It's a shame that these bombers can penetrate and attack into one of the most secure areas (PAF base, Sargodha) in the country.

It's giving me the impression that our government has failed to protect it's citizens and if truth be told, they're incapable of protecting us in the future.

----------


## nottynicy

^^ 
its better take help of US army ratherthan blamin other countries...
i agree pak bcoming  iraq wit bloody attacks..its so sad to hear ..
well pak depend on 2 A 's ...ARMY ,America  :Smile:  
if u pak doest not control these attacks  i guess it collapse lyk iraq..hop it deost not happen

----------


## nottynicy

^^ 
its better take help of US army ratherthan blamin other countries...
i agree pak bcoming  iraq wit bloody attacks..its so sad to hear ..
well pak depend on 2 A 's ...ARMY ,America  :Smile:  
if pak doest not control these attacks  i guess it collapse lyk iraq..hop it deost not happen

----------


## Endurer

7 years on and the situation still doesn't seem to be getting any better.

----------

